

NewzBin goes down; apparently in debt to tune of £730k. - pavel_lishin
http://deepsharer.wordpress.com/2010/05/18/newzbin-gossip/

======
tibbon
This is really unfortunate. I felt that this was a rather good service and I'd
have paid more for my usage of it. While Usenet servers are a dime a dozen,
Newzbin provided something slightly unique compared to their competition.

